# NSFW Guitar pics (not safe for wife)



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

and for the bbw fans










feel free to add to the list!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Which one of them is your wife?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

in real life or in my imagination?


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I bet this thread will grow


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Why was your wife upset? Did she think you were objectifying women? Was she offended or embarrassed because you posted them to a social networking site that women belong to?

Curious.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What guitars?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mooh said:


> What guitars?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


They're those things that are getting in the way ...................


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm disgusted by the fact that at least two of the girls are holding the guitars in a careless manner by only the neck. If they can't be responsible enough to ensure the guitars are safely handled then they shouldn't be playing with them! Is my age showing?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Why was your wife upset? Did she think you were objectifying women? Was she offended or embarrassed because you posted them to a social networking site that women belong to?
> Curious.


i'd bet she's offended that not one of them is holding the Guitars like she actually know what a power chord is. kkjuw


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> Why was your wife upset? Did she think you were objectifying women? Was she offended or embarrassed because you posted them to a social networking site that women belong to?
> 
> Curious.


She said it was embarrassing that I was posting pictures of other women
I did offer her my guitar and the opportunity to take her clothes off, which she declined.
She's a little bit crazy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The girl in the black bra holding a C chord has my attention lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh.


allthumbs56 said:


> They're those things that are getting in the way ...................


Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

The sexiest guitarist IMO.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


>


THAT is a great pic! 

I know that its not in line with the original theme of this thread, but here is one of my favourite pictures featuring a woman with a guitar (and she can actually play - and I mean _really_ play!):


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Meh, getting too clean. Oh well.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I think I might have posted this pic on another thread, I think I am getting to that age where I am starting to repeat myself... :wave:... anyway, Kate Beckinsale is licking a guitar, nuf said:

View attachment 886


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Some hot licks there bluesmostly!!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That pic of Kate was in a wallpaper thread a while ago.

I did use that pic for a few months on my computer.
Such a nice view when the computer starts up. 8)


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

once again google images comes up large










edit
although it would have been a lot cooler if they didn't use a model of an 11 year old hooker. must be MIJ.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> once again google images comes up large
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever it is, the link don't work


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

View attachment 889
View attachment 890


I knew Orianthi was the new guitarist for Alice Cooper - didn't know she played with a slashed throat though. I'm no doctor, but those stitches are probably going to leave a scar.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Why are there no tags?


It's 2012, not 1996. 

:facepalm:


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay, the pickled eggs thread has more replies than this one right now. That is such an insult to women.

Check out Noh Yi Young. She's in an all girl vocal/dance pop band but damn can she play the guitar:

[video=youtube_share;pltOHus9uqU]http://youtu.be/pltOHus9uqU[/video]

also look for her playing Malmsteen's Far Beyond The Sun.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAHAHA let me see if I can put up a couple pics from facebook of female guitarists I follow (sorta kinda)...


but first, got to pickle an egg


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

i truly believe the two threads can coexist, somehow










why are my img tags all of a sudden not working?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

ack vids instead (NOT going to say these gals are GOOD or even OK but I don't mine em )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z9TdDCWN7g

Just Like Heaven - The Cure (Covered by Lauramariesongs) - YouTube

Mr. Crowley guitar solo (Ariel 15 years old) - YouTube

Rose of Sharyn - Killswitch Engage { Cover by Izzy } - YouTube


kkjq Did I miss the company memo?


> [h=3]The following errors occurred with your submission[/h]
> 
> You have included a total of 4 videos in your message. The maximum number that you may include is 1. Please correct the problem and then continue again.
> 
> The use of videos is subject to them being enabled by the administrator.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

here's one the wife won't mind










picked up a half size guitar...that actually plays fairly well. i lost custody of it the second it came through the door.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

now that is a real cutie Mike!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I like the direction this thread has taken.










Annie Clark (St.Vincent)


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

yes please.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ahhh the new girl
She's sexy with her clothes on:bow:


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Mooh said:


> What guitars?
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


 you beat me to it........that was gonna' be my line!
I _do_ like the finishes on the curvey bits though.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

laristotle said:


> The sexiest guitarist IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

No Crow love around here? To each their own I guess...

View attachment 901
View attachment 902


Snapped this one of Nancy at a Heart concert in Kingston a while ago - my wife caught a stick from the drummer and Nancy was kind enough to give me one of her picks.

View attachment 903


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm debating whether Joanne Shaw Taylor is babelicious or not. Gotta give her cool marks for that guitar:

View attachment 905


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

To quote Seinfeld, I find Sheryl Crow to be a bit of a "two-face". Looks good sometimes, other times, not so much. She certainly looks good in this pic though.



fretboard said:


> No Crow love around here? To each their own I guess...
> 
> View attachment 901


----------



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

loudtubeamps said:


> laristotle said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry,Gotta' disagree with ya'
> ...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lindsay Ell 



















[video=youtube;dz2qv7kGFiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz2qv7kGFiQ&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

No one said that the Bass guitar couldn't be mentioned.
Very classy,very, very talented. IMHO.
26b1af61cb50b10f428c758d7196f.jpg 400×601 pixels
largetongue

If this solo doesn't give you goose bumps............
Jeff Beck - Cause We've Ended As Lovers - (Live at Ronnie Scott's) - YouTube


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

A picture is worth a thousand words, but sometimes a song is worth a thousand pictures. Here's Jeff Beck with one of those, "Dirty Mind". I have a better version live off the David Letterman Show from some time in the 80s that I will post when I can find it in what is left of my CD collection. In the mean time, enjoy...

Oops 7 megs is too large apparently. Look it up though ( "You Had It Coming" album ). Well worth the effort. And pretty kinky.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

thought i'd add this one too


edit

ahahah i just found one that's hilariously vulgar. i'm not even gonna post it. pm me if you want to see something that makes PG13 seem explicit.

another edit
ok i just watched it, and i think i'm gonna change the PG13 to NC-17
I'll watch it again a few more times just to be sure.


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

Whilst not exactly 6 strings, more like 4 and a hollowbody to boot..

View attachment 964
View attachment 965
View attachment 966


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

middleagedfart said:


> Whilst not exactly 6 strings, more like 4 and a hollowbody to boot..
> 
> View attachment 964
> View attachment 965
> View attachment 966


I believe the cutie in the last pic. could use a chair.
I would gladly volunteer.
just sayin'.........


----------

